# Alexander Mikhailovich Raskatov (born 9 march 1953)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Russian composer, who moved to Germany in 1990s and in 2004 to France.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

